# Ice for Saturday



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

What are the thoughts for ice fishing Saturday at Wingfoot.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends on how you feel about fishing on thin ice. It will most likely have 2-3" by then depending on wind


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Forecast is looking good.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We don't have ice making weather until Wednesday night. I'm going to say might have 2-3" by sat. Your best bet would be Monday after the weekend cold snap.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm hoping there is ice for the 20th so the ice out hunger tournament can be fished on ice instead of in a kayak


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep.. I think safe ice will be around Tuesday next week


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

wis2ohio said:


> I'm hoping there is ice for the 20th so the ice out hunger tournament can be fished on ice instead of in a kayak


Were about is this tournament and is it open to the public?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll pass. It would probably be just as productive to go to the Portage Lakes Polar Bear Club on the 20th at Turkeyfoot and jump in the lake.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

t.stuller said:


> Were about is this tournament and is it open to the public?


Tournament is at wingfoot open too public.
Checkout Facebook ice out hunger


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

wis2ohio said:


> Tournament is at wingfoot open too public.
> Checkout Facebook ice out hunger


It's crazy that the public got a hold of a good lake and now u got to keep fish that small! It's kind of like how the Amish kill everything on their land then they have to go to public land shoot up that too!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> It's crazy that the public got a hold of a good lake and now u got to keep fish that small! It's kind of like how the Amish kill everything on their land then they have to go to public land shoot up that too!



I completely understand the Amish thing living in Holmes county for the past 11yrs I have seen it all and heard more then what I need to


----------

